# LBS lied to make a sale - why so short-sighted?



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

When I can, I like to build a relationship with local businesses and support the little guy.
Last April, the Missus and I decided we would like to buy our first proper road bikes.
Went round all the usual haunts - some large chains and some local independents.
The wife had less choice because she's female, so we settled for a new current model for her.
As for me - I quite liked the idea of buying last years model for a couple of hundred quid off. It meant I could get a better equipped bike for my budget.
We decided we'd buy both bikes from the same shop - this same shop that we'd already spent a couple of thousand on two hybrids, a MTB and various accessories, clothing etc.
We thought - we're regular customers so we should be able to trust these guys.

Here's my beef - I was told the bike I was buying was a 2014 model, so I bought it at £300 pounds off the £1500 sticker price.
Some time later, I've found out that it's actually a 2013 model. In fact there is a bar code sticker under the BB which clearly says so.
I'm pleased with the bike, I like it and it ticks my boxes. I'm also OK with the price I paid.
I don't think it would have put me off buying it if I'd known the truth at the point of purchase.
What the LBS have done is taken away the trust element, which IMO is one of the foremost reasons for using the LBS. For this reason they won't be seeing any more of my hard-earned cash.
I wondered if it could have been a genuine mistake. I don't see how. This establishment is a dealer for this particular brand, and the 2013 models are a completely different colour scheme to the 2014 models. There is no way they were not aware.
I suppose it could be said that I should have done my research first, but I'm a trusting sort - I thought these guys valued our business.


----------



## Profpointy (1 Dec 2015)

It's hardly like the "new model" car though. Providing the bike is a good 'un, and you've got a good price so what? It's just as likely the maker would have put different or maybe worse bits on the new model according to what deal they've got off Shimano.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

Profpointy said:


> It's hardly like the "new model" car though. Providing the bike is a good 'un, and you've got a good price so what? It's just as likely the maker would have put different or maybe worse bits on the new model according to what deal they've got off Shimano.


With respect, I think you've missed my point.
I've said that I'm happy with the bike.
What I'm not so happy about is the LBS feeling the need to mislead me about the model year. In short, they lied.


----------



## PMarkey (1 Dec 2015)

Depends if the 2013 model has a lower spec than the 2014 model you wanted ? also did you order a 2014 bike specifically or did you pop into the shop and say I'll have that one ? if so they sold you the bike you wanted .

Paul


----------



## Markymark (1 Dec 2015)

It matters not one jot whether the bikes are better/worse/different etc. It is false advertising.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

PMarkey said:


> Depends if the 2013 model has a lower spec than the 2014 model you wanted ? also did you order a 2014 bike specifically or did you pop into the shop and say I'll have that one ? if so they sold you the bike you wanted .
> 
> Paul


I'm happy with the bike.
My question: "Is this a 2014 model?"
Answer "Yes"


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Dec 2015)

You could also be mistaken yourself . Next years model is available the year before so the bike could have been brand new in 2014 but be last years model but its still this years model .


----------



## bladesman73 (1 Dec 2015)

Its all about trust, once its gone its gone


----------



## TissoT (1 Dec 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> I'm pleased with the bike, I like it and it ticks my boxes. I'm also OK with the price I paid.


Off this quote ... just enjoy your bike/s and ride them . Call by the shop and tell them why you are upset with your experiences and you will not be returning.


----------



## Globalti (1 Dec 2015)

It's always possible that the shop person made a simple mistake.


----------



## roadrash (1 Dec 2015)

what @Cuchilo says is correct it could also have been a genuine mistake but hardly likely i would have thought , go back and ask them , it sounds like it eating away at you , 
either tackle it head on with the shop or just enjoy the bike your happy with and shop elsewhere in future


----------



## Joffey (1 Dec 2015)

Sounds like a genuine mistake, I imagine it's easy done when you are giving the sales pitch, he was probably thinking about the specs rather than the year.

Like previously suggested, if it is bothering you that much go back and talk to the LBS about it. worst case is they will say it was a mistake and say sorry, best case they give you some free stuff.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Dec 2015)

It may have been an honest mistake or a misunderstanding. Or maybe you're right and the salesman was trying to hoodwink you.

The best thing would be to ring the shop and politely explain your issue. If your complaint is upheld, they may even offer some freebies as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

It's not bothering me unduly. It's not eating away at me. There's worse things in the world to worry about.
I feel it's too long since I bought the bike to go back and grumble about it - I found out by chance when I had the bike upside down for the first time and saw the barcode sticker. It's not a big deal - I just wish they hadn't taken advantage of my naivety.


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Dec 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> It's not bothering me unduly. It's not eating away at me. There's worse things in the world to worry about.
> I feel it's too long since I bought the bike to go back and grumble about it - I found out by chance when I had the bike upside down for the first time and saw the barcode sticker. It's not a big deal - I just wish they hadn't taken advantage of my naivety.



I would suggest sending an email to express your concern and copy the manufacturer. Any LBS employee would be able to tell the difference if the model colours changed. And there is price differential between between a year old model and 2 year old model. I am actually surprised that they carry a 2 year model as these are usually sent back.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Dec 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> I would suggest sending an email to express your concern and copy the manufacturer. Any LBS employee would be able to tell the difference if the model colours changed. And there is price differential between between a year old model and 2 year old model. I am actually surprised that they carry a 2 year model as these are usually sent back.



I think it would be unfair to copy the manufacturer in at this stage. I'd call the shop and give them a chance to sort it first.


----------



## Profpointy (1 Dec 2015)

whilst I (almost) understand the gripe, a bike never struck me as a "last years model" type of thing, any more than buying "last year's suit" at my taylors. 

Fair enough if they'd changed to a more (or less) desirable tubing or whatever - in which case you'd be buying based on features rather than model year. All seems a bit silly - sorry


----------



## Neilsmith (1 Dec 2015)

I understand where your coming from, it's not so much this transaction which your happy with, but whether you can trust them in the future, it would make me weary for any purchases going ahead, how would you know your getting accurate advice.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

Profpointy said:


> whilst I (almost) understand the gripe, a bike never struck me as a "last years model" type of thing, any more than buying "last year's suit" at my taylors.
> 
> Fair enough if they'd changed to a more (or less) desirable tubing or whatever - in which case you'd be buying based on features rather than model year. All seems a bit silly - sorry


Yes, I agree with everything you're saying, except for the last sentence. I'm not bothered about having the very latest thing, never have been.
If there's no difference in spec, then why pretend it's a year younger than it is?


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> I understand where your coming from, it's not so much this transaction which your happy with, but whether you can trust them in the future, it would make me weary for any purchases going ahead, how would you know your getting accurate advice.


Exactly!


----------



## Globalti (1 Dec 2015)

It would be quite simple when next in the shop to chuck a casual remark into the conversation to the effect that the bike they sold you was two years old not one year. 

The reaction ought to reveal plenty:

1 - The salesman looks embarrassed and admits he made a mistake: you over-reacted.

2 - The salesman tries to bluff his way out of it: you probably were right.

3 - The salesman grabs a screwdriver, stabs himself and falls to the floor melodramatically, wailing that you've ruined his career: you should have just kept quiet.


----------



## roadrash (1 Dec 2015)

as previously said , some of next years bikes, ie 2016 spec , have already been maufactured this year, if its sold next year with a 2015 manufacture date its still 2016 spec, it IS POSSIBLE that you wasnt deliberatly lied to, but like you say it isnt bothering you unduly ,  oh , other bike shops are available.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

Sorry,I omitted to mention - it was the proprietor I was dealing with.
As suggested, some time in the future I will drop in to look at something, and make a casual comment and see what reaction I get.

To sum up - I always prefer to build relationships (I strive to do that in business every day). Relationships include building a mutual trust. It's a shame when something happens to erode that trust.

And thank you to all who took the time to think about this and comment. 

Edit:
I got curious and did some research on 2013 vs 2014 spec.
Only differences I can see (apart from colour) are rims and tyres.
2013: Alexrims Race 24 / Maxxis Detonator 60 KV
2014 Shimano R501 / Continental Ultra Sport II 25

I'm not clever enough to know what the best rim/tyre combination is.


----------



## subaqua (1 Dec 2015)

only 1 course of action.


burn the shop !


----------



## mattobrien (1 Dec 2015)

I've recently bought a 2016 model bike, but bought it in 2015. Not sure if the year is on any kind of barcode on the bike, but I suppose I could legitimately answer yes to both questions, is it a 2015 bike or is it a 2016 bike.

Could it be a 2014 spec bike that was manufactured in 2013?

I wonder if it was a mistake, as it must be difficult to keep an eye on what bike is from what year, especially as the 2016 bikes are now out / being talked about. It would be possible of other etc be 2013/13/15/16 bikes all to remember. I don't envy the shop owners / workers.

Glad you're happy with the bike though


----------



## 400bhp (1 Dec 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> I would suggest sending an email to express your concern and copy the manufacturer..



Are you on drugs?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2015)

I was wondering what the cut off point for year of manufacture was. As with cars you could get a year of manufacture for different years with the same reg no.
So would a bike built on 30th Dec be a year older than a bike built on the 2nd of Jan.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Dec 2015)

My TT bike was built for me brand new in 2014 when 2015 bikes where out . Its a 2012 bike according to a sticker .


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> I wondered if it could have been a genuine mistake. .


Seems the most likely answer to me.
I think you are being too harsh on the lbs, you've got a bike you like at a price you were happy with.
Get out on it and enjoy it.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Dec 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> My TT bike was built for me brand new in 2014 when 2015 bikes where out . Its a 2012 bike according to a sticker .



It's not a BMC Time Machine is it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2015)

I bought a bike in July from a local bike shop. It's not the one down the road with dirt cheap labour costs i go to for repairs, as they only sell mountain and hybrid bikes. I posted a thread about this shop a few months ago. I asked for a triple chainset to get me up the hills around here. They talked me into this bike with a double chainset that they said would be just as effective as a triple, I soon found out it wasn't. I've had the cassette changed now to make it a bit easier but that's no thanks to them! Why did they sell me a bike that wasn't fit for purpose? I went into that shop with the intention of spending around £1000 and i asked them for good advice as to what to spend my money on, but they took advantage of my lack of mechanical knowledge and sold me a bike they'd probably been after getting rid of for a while. I feel cheated! They knew i was going to spend money in their shop so the money was more or less guaranteed to them, but they took the piss and took advantage of me. Ok they got shut of their bike but i must've told about 30 other cyclists what cheats they are. These other cyclists will think twice about spending money in that shop and also spread the word, So that shop might've got rid of a bike they'd been trying to get rid of for ages but how much will they have lost through me bad mouthing them! If they'd sold me what i'd asked for i'd have gone back for services and parts but i wont be going back ever again!

MOD EDITED - some details Removed


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2015)

It sounds a bit like you are taking the poison and hoping the other guy gets ill, let them know you have a problem. I would suggest a genuine mistake in answering your question.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Dec 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> It's not a BMC Time Machine is it?


Shiv Elite .


----------



## Profpointy (2 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a bike in July from a local bike shop. It's not the one down the road with dirt cheap labour costs i go to for repairs, as they only sell mountain and hybrid bikes. I posted a thread about this shop a few months ago. I asked for a triple chainset to get me up the hills around here. They talked me into this bike with a double chainset that they said would be just as effective as a triple, I soon found out it wasn't. I've had the cassette changed now to make it a bit easier but that's no thanks to them! Why did they sell me a bike that wasn't fit for purpose? I went into that shop with the intention of spending around £1000 and i asked them for good advice as to what to spend my money on, but they took advantage of my lack of mechanical knowledge and sold me a bike they'd probably been after getting rid of for a while. I feel cheated! They knew i was going to spend money in their shop so the money was more or less guaranteed to them, but they took the piss and took advantage of me. Ok they got shut of their bike but i must've told about 30 other cyclists what cheats they are. These other cyclists will think twice about spending money in that shop and also spread the word, So that shop might've got rid of a bike they'd been trying to get rid of for ages but how much will they have lost through me bad mouthing them! If they'd sold me what i'd asked for i'd have gone back for services and parts but i wont be going back ever again!
> 
> MOD EDITED - some details Removed



Although it's annoying, I'm inclined to give 'em the benefit of the doubt . A good many serious cyclists consider that a so-called compact double gives a good range of low gears and is a better bet than a triple so the shop's advice wasn't totally off-piste.

I totally disagree with this view personally and think it's nonsense for many of us and would always buy a triple, which is harder.to do as the manufacturers are rather phasing them out - but I suspect the shop was advising in good faith


----------



## pclay (2 Dec 2015)

To the original poster, out of interest, what bike did you buy and which years model (i.e colour)?


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2015)

pclay said:


> To the original poster, out of interest, what bike did you buy and which years model (i.e colour)?


Info sent via pm.


----------



## pclay (2 Dec 2015)

hmm, yes it does seem that the OP has purchased a 2013 model.


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2015)

pclay said:


> hmm, yes it does seem that the OP has purchased a 2013 model.


Thanks for verifying.
I'm not on a witch hunt, so I won't name the establishment.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Dec 2015)

I don't see what you're worrying about. It's not like buying a car where the year of manufacture (Or more accurately registration) has a major influence on the future value. You knew the spec when you bought it and it does the job you require, just move on and ride it.

Who cares what year it was made?


----------



## Markymark (2 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> MOD EDITED - details Removed


As true as I am sure it is, I am very surprised posts like these are not banned/removed from CC as there's no right to reply.

Other forums I have been on have a very strict no-names policy.


----------



## Cold (2 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a bike in July from a local bike shop. It's not the one down the road with dirt cheap labour costs i go to for repairs, as they only sell mountain and hybrid bikes. I posted a thread about this shop a few months ago. I asked for a triple chainset to get me up the hills around here. They talked me into this bike with a double chainset that they said would be just as effective as a triple, I soon found out it wasn't. I've had the cassette changed now to make it a bit easier but that's no thanks to them! Why did they sell me a bike that wasn't fit for purpose? I went into that shop with the intention of spending around £1000 and i asked them for good advice as to what to spend my money on, but they took advantage of my lack of mechanical knowledge and sold me a bike they'd probably been after getting rid of for a while. I feel cheated! They knew i was going to spend money in their shop so the money was more or less guaranteed to them, but they took the piss and took advantage of me. Ok they got shut of their bike but i must've told about 30 other cyclists what cheats they are. These other cyclists will think twice about spending money in that shop and also spread the word, So that shop might've got rid of a bike they'd been trying to get rid of for ages but how much will they have lost through me bad mouthing them! If they'd sold me what i'd asked for i'd have gone back for services and parts but i wont be going back ever again!
> 
> MOD EDIT - details Removed




Why did you buy it if you knew it was wrong for you?


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't see what you're worrying about. It's not like buying a car where the year of manufacture (Or more accurately registration) has a major influence on the future value. You knew the spec when you bought it and it does the job you require, just move on and ride it.
> 
> Who cares what year it was made?


Fer christsakes 
How many times?
I'm perfectly happy with the bike, whatever year it is. I just don't like the fact that the LBS misrepresented this particular detail, and I don't understand why they felt the need to.
There's no spec differences that matter to me, in fact I prefer the 2013 colours to the 2014 colours. (I only found out these details when doing my retrospective research)


----------



## blazed (2 Dec 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> As true as I am sure it is, I am very surprised posts like these are not banned/removed from CC as there's no right to reply.
> 
> Other forums I have been on have a very strict no-names policy.



Who does the no names policy apply to? If someone had a bad experience at their local Halfords or Evan's, is it ok to publicly post about that? 

Is it just the small independent shops who need to be mollycoddled?


----------



## Markymark (2 Dec 2015)

blazed said:


> Who does the no names policy apply to? If someone had a bad experience at their local Halfords or Evan's, is it ok to publicly post about that?
> 
> Is it just the small independent shops who need to be mollycoddled?


It seems a little unfair that anyone can come online and slate a LBS (or anything for that matter) - saying they are awful and should be avoided....when the LBS has no right to reply.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Dec 2015)

Just seen that Oldfentiger and Accy cyclist live close to each other.

Not the same shop, was it?


----------



## blazed (2 Dec 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> It seems a little unfair that anyone can come online and slate a LBS (or anything for that matter) - saying they are awful and should be avoided....when the LBS has no right to reply.



Where do you draw the line. What about when people are slagging off Tesco's or their local MP or an actor from EastEnders they don't like. Maybe a blanket ban on criticiscm. 

People are capable of drawing their own conclusions, a simple criticism on a forum would not put me off using a shop just like a normal 'this shop is awesome' wouldn't make me want to go in a certain shop.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Dec 2015)

blazed said:


> Who does the no names policy apply to? If someone had a bad experience at their local Halfords or Evan's, is it ok to publicly post about that?
> 
> Is it just the small independent shops who need to be mollycoddled?


Many forums have a "No Naming and Shaming" policy because they don't fancy the idea of being sued for libel. Remember any one can post something about a shop or business which is malicious and untrue. The site owners have no way of verifying the claims made.


----------



## Markymark (2 Dec 2015)

I would suggest remarks that could damage a business. I would say that claming a policy Tesco do as wrong is fair game, but claming that a member of staff at tesco did something that is unverifiable is wrong. There are laws for this. My 'line' would be the law.

Libel and criticism are two different things. Slating a business on a forum can, unless be proven correct, be libellous.


----------



## pclay (2 Dec 2015)

When I purchased my bike i did quite a bit of re-search, so i knew exactly what i wanted / was buying. I am guessing that the purchase was a snap decision based on looking at the bike at the time. I wouldn't be too bothered what year the bike was, however, if you want to get to the bottom of this there is only one option; go and speak with your LBS. 

Out of interest, does the receipt give the model year?


----------



## MattDB (2 Dec 2015)

TissoT said:


> Off this quote ... just enjoy your bike/s and ride them . Call by the shop and tell them why you are upset with your experiences and you will not be returning.


or e-mail them - less personal and confrontational - I'm very english 
on a serious note, I'd be annoyed too when I'm giving them valuable business BUT I'd probably assume they made a mistake - it's been a long time since 2014.


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2015)

I only got a till receipt.
It's quite a small shop. A bike is a major lump of stock. If it were my business I would know if I'd had it for 1 year or 2 years.
IMO a forum isn't the right place to be identifying the subject business- whether justified or not, it's libellous.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Dec 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> When I can, I like to build a relationship with local businesses and support the little guy.
> Last April, the Missus and I decided we would like to buy our first proper road bikes.
> Went round all the usual haunts - some large chains and some local independents.
> The wife had less choice because she's female, so we settled for a new current model for her.
> ...



People just aren't very smart.

Glad you're happy with the bike and price though


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2015)

Sometimes you may find out that by buying an earlier model you may have bought a better quality product. The manufacturer may have had its parts made in a different place or country. The manufacturer may also have changed hands and may not have the same principles as the previous owner. Sometimes the so called improvements are an excuse for making something cheaper.
After all of that have you compared the bike you bought with the newer model to see if you have actually lost out in the deal.


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2015)

Illaveago said:


> Sometimes you may find out that by buying an earlier model you may have bought a better quality product. The manufacturer may have had its parts made in a different place or country. The manufacturer may also have changed hands and may not have the same principles as the previous owner. Sometimes the so called improvements are an excuse for making something cheaper.
> After all of that have you compared the bike you bought with the newer model to see if you have actually lost out in the deal.



I posted the differences earlier in this thread:

got curious and did some research on 2013 vs 2014 spec.
Only differences I can see (apart from colour) are rims and tyres.
2013: Alexrims Race 24 / Maxxis Detonator 60 KV
2014 Shimano R501 / Continental Ultra Sport II 25

I'm not clever enough to know what the best rim/tyre combination is.
Opinions from you learned lot would be welcome


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> I posted the differences earlier in this thread:
> 
> got curious and did some research on 2013 vs 2014 spec.
> Only differences I can see (apart from colour) are rims and tyres.
> ...


How do the prices compare?


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2015)

Illaveago said:


> How do the prices compare?


I believe the list price was £1499, both 2013 and 2014.
I paid £1200


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2015)

It


Oldfentiger said:


> I believe the list price was £1499, both 2013 and 2014.
> I paid £1200



I was thinking that your LBS has done a fair bit of trade with you recently and it would be foolish of them to try to pull a fast one on you . My attitude is to try to keep the customer happy , in that way they may give you more trade in the future and also reccomend your services to other people. As other posts have mentioned it may have been an honest mistake.
The ball is in your court.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2015)

Cold said:


> Why did you buy it if you knew it was wrong for you?




I didn't know it was wrong till i tried it out. At the time of purchase i thought i'd bought a suitable bike.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2015)

Profpointy said:


> Although it's annoying, I'm inclined to give 'em the benefit of the doubt . A good many serious cyclists consider that a so-called compact double gives a good range of low gears and is a better bet than a triple so the shop's advice wasn't totally off-piste.
> 
> I totally disagree with this view personally and think it's nonsense for many of us and would always buy a triple, which is harder.to do as the manufacturers are rather phasing them out - but I suspect the shop was advising in good faith





My friend who works for Evans Cycles as a mechanic told me i'd be "lucky to climb a decent hill with that cassette"! He said it wasn't suitable for what i wanted the bike for. If he knew it wasn't suitable for climbing steep hills how come those who made/sold it didn't know? I suppose you could say my friend would say that but he's not one to call other mechanics work, or knowledge of bikes just for the sake of it. Why didn't the shop when they knew they more or less had the bike sold to me, suggest a more suitable cassette, like the one i've had to have fitted? Perhaps the shop/sales assistant, who i know puts their bikes together, did genuinely think the cassette would do the job? Apart from that i'm quite happy with the rest of the bike.


----------



## RichardB (3 Dec 2015)

I can understand the OP's position. It's nothing to do with the bike or the price, but the fact that he feels he has been misled by someone he could trust. As someone up there ^^^ said, once trust is gone, it's gone. Would you ever trust them again, if they could mislead you over something so trivial? And if the model year is so unimportant, why lie about it to your customer?

My money is on a genuine mistake, but there's only one way to find out. I would go back to the shop and speak to them face to face (hate telephones and email too formal). State your case politely and reasonably, and their reaction will tell you what you need to know. If it's an acknowledgement and an apology, then you can get back to your previous relationship with them. If they are dismissive or deny it, you know what to do.


----------



## Cold (3 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My friend who works for Evans Cycles as a mechanic told me i'd be "lucky to climb a decent hill with that cassette"! He said it wasn't suitable for what i wanted the bike for. If he knew it wasn't suitable for climbing steep hills how come those who made/sold it didn't know? I suppose you could say my friend would say that but he's not one to call other mechanics work, or knowledge of bikes just for the sake of it. Why didn't the shop when they knew they more or less had the bike sold to me, suggest a more suitable cassette, like the one i've had to have fitted? Perhaps the shop/sales assistant, who i know puts their bikes together, did genuinely think the cassette would do the job? Apart from that i'm quite happy with the rest of the bike.




Maybe you weren't clear in what you were asking them.

You said you wanted a triple but they talked you into a double as your not mechanically minded but how did you know you needed a triple? Also your friend is a mechanic why didn't you ask him for advice before you bought the bike?


----------



## screenman (3 Dec 2015)

Maybe Accy looked fit enough to handle a double.


----------



## Siclo (3 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't know it was wrong till i tried it out. At the time of purchase i thought i'd bought a suitable bike.



This double / triple thing with new(ish) riders seems to be a common thing. To be fair to shop staff I think that very often these folk often forget what it is to be grovelling up hills without x thousand miles a year for umpteen years in your legs, after all the longer you've been doing it the easier it all was back then. To be fair to @Accy cyclist given your location they really should have known better and at the very least offered a compromise on cassette / mech, its a tad lumpy round there. I won't comment on the shop staff other than to say that IME they could certainly do with some training on public relations especially when wearing their own jerseys.

As to the OP, again sympathies on both sides, really its the way that manufacturers love to muddy the waters on model / years, @Cuchilo makes a good point, and don't get me started on the distribution model of the cycle industry that really doesn't help this situation


----------



## markharry66 (3 Dec 2015)

I gave up on local bike shops a long, long time ago. Poor customer service, rubbish attitude to customers and of course price.
Will do it myself and have done for a long time. I am not glad that a lot of these business are going to the wall but can see why.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2015)

markharry66 said:


> I gave up on local bike shops a long, long time ago. Poor customer service, rubbish attitude to customers and of course price.
> Will do it myself and have done for a long time. I am not glad that a lot of these business are going to the wall but can see why.


Think you meant to post in the LBS thread


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> I only got a till receipt.
> It's quite a small shop. A bike is a major lump of stock. If it were my business I would know if I'd had it for 1 year or 2 years.
> IMO a forum isn't the right place to be identifying the subject business- whether justified or not, it's libellous.


Out of interest and without wanting to get into the naming and shaming row, is it the one on Scotland Road?


----------



## Oldfentiger (3 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Out of interest and without wanting to get into the naming and shaming row, is it the one on Scotland Road?


No, not that one.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Dec 2015)

Best not guess, maybe?


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2015)

I think the problem is that lots of cycle shop staff dont have much cycling knowledge or maybe they are only experienced in one of the many disciplines within cycling.

An in experienced customer taking advice from inexperienced staff is highly likely to end in tears.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Dec 2015)

If a bike has a guarantee then the date is relevant otherwise not so much, however if you ask the
bloke in the shop what year it is (a number that is stamped on the bb) and he tells you the wrong number 
you are right to be suspicious.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Dec 2015)

How do you tell the year from the number please? You mean the bike frame number?


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2015)

Unless the op goes back to the shop and asks for an explanation then its all speculation.

Even though the op says he is enjoying the bike its obviously niggling in the back of his mind, personally I would go back and in a non confrontational way ask for an explanation.

Never know he may end up with some freebies or a voucher as an apology .


----------



## Oldfentiger (3 Dec 2015)

Banjo said:


> Unless the op goes back to the shop and asks for an explanation then its all speculation.
> 
> Even though the op says he is enjoying the bike its obviously niggling in the back of his mind, personally I would go back and in a non confrontational way ask for an explanation.
> 
> Never know he may end up with some freebies or a voucher as an apology .



TBH there's no point.
Firstly, as I've said repeatedly. I don't care. The bikes's fine.
Secondly, nowhere was the year of the bike written down. I was told verbally in answer to my question. It's 8 months ago so who's going to admit to remembering the dialogue?

It's taken me best part of 8 months to even discover that the bike is a year older than claimed, I just started this thread because I can't understand why the shop proprietor chose to misinform me. 
No, I don't believe it was a genuine mistake.


----------



## Shaun (7 Dec 2015)

blazed said:


> Who does the no names policy apply to? If someone had a bad experience at their local Halfords or Evan's, is it ok to publicly post about that? Is it just the small independent shops who need to be mollycoddled?



For me it really depends on the context. I think it is fine for someone to say "*I no longer trust* x, y or z _because of the experience I've had_" - it is a _personal_ opinion and is how _you_ feel about a retailer; however blanket statements like "x, y or z cannot be trusted" are not necessarily true and should be avoided.

Of course I'm more than happy for any LBS or retailer to join CycleChat and discuss issues that members have had with their service. It has happened in the past and has resulted in some positive outcomes.


----------

